
Wolff PHP SQL Injection Framework - chupa-chups
https://github.com/Usbac/wolff-framework/blob/master/system/core/DB.php
======
chupa-chups
I really don't want to shame people, but since this "framework" does
everything wrong one can think of in the simplest case of security, I have to
warn others :-(

If the author is very young I hope he learns from this.

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/60174/how-can-i-
pr](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/60174/how-can-i-pr) event-sql-
injection-in-php

